# Hitachi P13F Planer



## craigwbryant (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello all,

I've been offered the opportunity to purchase a Hitachi P13F planer with stand. A friend of the family owned it and recently passed away and his wife knows that I'm getting into woodworking and has offered me the opportunity to purchase it. First question, is it a good piece of equipment (I know, don't look a gift horse in the mouth, but I also don't want to buy something so antiquated I can't find parts for it). Secondly, what would be a reasonable offer? My father-in-law believes the machine is about 4-5 years old at the most and has seen very light use. Any feedback/help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

No more than $100 for that one. It was a decent enough unit IIRC, but I recall the knock being that the blades were harder to change than others. Plus, I don't think it's made any longer and blades could be tough to find.


----------



## chiefcctlr (Jun 17, 2012)

Craig,
I have owned a P13F since 2004 and have had no trouble with it. The knives are not difficult to change out and they seem to be readily available from many sources online. Lowe's may also have them in stock. You may also locate shops that will sharpen your blades for $1-2 per inch. There are two (2) knives and the blades are double edged, which means you simply rotate them and you have fresh knives for cutting. Like all planers, fine tuning the machine is key to proper performance. As hard as you will try to avoid it, you will one day run a piece of wood through that has a hidden nail or metal chip that will damage the blade(s), so you keep an extra set on hand for the 'event'. Carbide edged blades are also a possibily, but you will pay dearly for them. They will handle rougher treatment and last 10-12 times longer than HSS. As far as price is concerned, I would be willing to offer up to $150.00; but you are the only one who knows what it looks like and a bit of its history. If your a professional woodworker, disregard all the above. If your a hobbyist, like me, buy it.


----------

